# Shower curb made with Brick



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Using brick for the shower curb, can some one answer these 2 simple questions:

1.) what to use to set the brick to cement foundation and each other;

2.) What's the code requirement for the distance/height of the inside top of the finished curb above the drain?

Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

digitalplumber said:


> Using brick for the shower curb, can some one answer these 2 simple questions:
> 
> 1.) what to use to set the brick to cement foundation and each other;
> Modified thinset.
> ...


 
Curious to know why you are using brick.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've used masonry mortar.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

when i did the shower at my condo (i sold it). i used bricks for the curb. doing my research, i found that any wood will fail, sooner or later. but bricks, those don't care if they get wet. 
i set them on the concrete floor with thinset. then i did the whole shower with kirdi. turned out fantastic ! the drain was at floor level. the granite curb topper was about 4" off the floor.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk why i never took any more finished pics


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks all, I did not receive emails you guys had answered!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

digitalplumber said:


> Thanks all, I did not receive emails you guys had answered!


The Email Notification gizmo was out of service for about two weeks, it's back now.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Curious to know why you are using brick.


Going to use Kerdi.

Should I use a notched trowel, if yes what size?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the instructions will tell you what to use and do.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> the instructions will tell you what to use and do.



No I mean for the modified thinset used to secure the bricks, I know kerdi requires 8 x 8


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just put some down. and got the curb base somewhat flat and level.

i say "somewhat", because mine didn't need to be perfect. as i had a piece of granite cut and i used that as a curb topper. feakin sweet it was.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> i just put some down. and got the curb base somewhat flat and level.
> 
> i say "somewhat", because mine didn't need to be perfect. as i had a piece of granite cut and i used that as a curb topper. feakin sweet it was.



That's the plan also. I just need to know how much or how thick?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't remember how much i used. look at it as setting a tile.

also, after the brick was layed, i wrapped it with the kirdi.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm diggin up pics. darn they are hard to find.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

those are pretty flat paver bricks, 2" maybe ?


----------

